# any known problems of the pti turbo



## O5blackspecv (Jun 1, 2005)

i have a 2005 spec v and i was thinking about putting the pti turbo kit on my car does anyone know if there has been any problems with the pti turbo kit or has anyone on here had any that has put this kit on their car i know its said to be one of the safest to put on our cars any information will be greatly appretiated thanks


----------



## kenroe25 (Jul 1, 2005)

O5blackspecv said:


> i have a 2005 spec v and i was thinking about putting the pti turbo kit on my car does anyone know if there has been any problems with the pti turbo kit or has anyone on here had any that has put this kit on their car i know its said to be one of the safest to put on our cars any information will be greatly appretiated thanks




the pti kit is the best kit for our '05 spec v. YOU WON'T FIND A BETTER ONE AND THAT IS IT!!! I have proof, a friend of mine has one on an '02 spec v (still a qr25de like ours) and he's put over 50K miles on it since the kit has been on and has had no problems. PTI TURBO'S ROCK!!!!


Kenroe


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not a single problem has been logged with any to my knowledge. plenty of guys on the vboard have it and no one has any complaints whatsoever.


----------



## alfzong (Jan 10, 2005)

no complains here. everything runs as its supposed to and makes excellent power.

just be patient on that huge waiting list.

alf


----------

